
Ask HN : How do I delete my account? Is HN evil? - randomhack
I dont see a "delete my account" button anywhere. If such an option does exist, shouldnt the link be more upfront? If it doesnt exist .. why not?
======
ScottWhigham
Why all the histrionics? Why not just ask, "Ask PG: How do I delete my
account?" I'm just so full of questions for someone like randomhack...

"Why delete it? Why not just stop coming here?" "Why is it that, if a company
doesn't have a 'Delete my acct' button, they are evil?"

------
pg
Just ask me.

~~~
randomhack
Please delete my account.

------
tzury
randomhack, we love you, stay with us. please don't go!!! please!!!

------
rokhayakebe
Why do you want to delete your account?

~~~
randomhack
Does it matter?

~~~
rokhayakebe
It could. If you are unhappy with something in particular maybe it can be
fixed. I just think each and every one here is very valuable and if they must
leave, they are also taking away their contribution (submitted links,
comments). So if there is something that can be done to avoid it, then why
not?

Now on the flip side, if you are firm, then I totally respect your decision
and you should be able to delete your account as well as all your links and
comments.

------
rms
Why do you want to delete your account?

------
critke
Ok, so why?

